# Stone Chips



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

Just been reading on here about someone's guide to filling stone chips and then polishing out the W&D marks. Scary stuff! 

Would anyone local to Glasgow be willing to either do this for me (depending on fee for professionals only!) or at least show me how to do this. Really want to clean up the front of the car but dont want to get a full spray job.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi mate ,i can sort you out with some of the products that were used if you need any
:thumb:


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright Ian,

Here is my attempt of a fairly bad stone chipped bumper























































If i was closer i would come give you some advice / help. if you want any advice just send me a PM also lots of other members have tried this and has worked for them so i am sure that they will give advice.


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

Sjdickso said:


> Alright Ian,
> 
> Here is my attempt of a fairly bad stone chipped bumper
> 
> ...


Now that is a good result. I am very tempted to do this. Can I get a smilar result without a full respray. I am just worried that I will sand out and then will be left with a very very scratchy jumper. I take it wet and dry sanding marks will poilsh out then. If you could email me full instructions including how to use W&D then I think it's worth a try on a small area and then progress to bonnet! Thanks, email is [email protected]


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

Will do my best and will pop a e-mail to you tonight.


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

thanks it's well appreciated!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Stone chips are simple...

Make sure all is de-waxed, several washes with fairy liquid will do the job. Using a small pot/touch up of colour and clear if thats also on the car, use a tooth pick to add small paint drop into chip, leave about 1-2 hours, then do same with clear if needed. After 3-6 hours use 1500, 2000 w&d to flatten all down, then using a mid cut sssr2 polish sand marks out, then treat as normal, this method will remove 90+% of marks, key marks too and with a little more effort they will never be seen.

I've used this method for many years and never had a problem, anyone with a little time and effort can do it.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I'd be far too scared to try that............


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

The wa I see it now is that the front left hand corner has been patched up by a 3 year old kind with a touch up stick so I might as well have a go at sanding it down. It can't really be any worse and front eye level it's hard to see anyway.


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Need to try this too, why do M3 front bumpers get so chipped!? :driver: :lol:


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

I was thinkin the same thing john. Tiko's bumper is a nightmare for stone chips.


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Perhaps a big sign on the bonnet would help! :devil:


----------



## jayex (May 16, 2006)

:thumb: thats a great job... oh i wish i had the confidence to try this


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

That's a bloody good job! 
Hope to learn that soon.


----------



## BAZ 1256 (Jan 15, 2007)

bluebro said:


> Need to try this too, why do M3 front bumpers get so chipped!? :driver: :lol:


cos bmw drivers sit on folk arses in the fast lane all the time!!! 
lol joking mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

BAZ 1256 said:


> cos bmw drivers sit on folk arses in the fast lane all the time!!!
> lol joking mate


Lol


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

lol, must just be M3 drivers, mine is fine!!


----------

